# Marriage Proposal



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

On new years eve I intened to pop the question to my girlfriend. We will be in a Scottish castle and she has no idea. Obviously i want to make it as special and memorable as possible. Any ideas welcome, mad bad or just plain funny, all will be considered: how did you propose?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you sure about this?...


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

zltm089 said:


> Are you sure about this?...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, never been more sure of anything and the last one lasted for 28 Years so I can vouch for it


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Time and location maybe an issue, she might think you have got on the sauce early, and not take you seriously.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

pleased for you mate.sounds romantic.i just waited til she asked me  .try interupting the dj when he is doing the new year countdown,take the mic and ask her in front of everyone.im sure she will love it along with all the party goers.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> Time and location maybe an issue, she might think you have got on the sauce early, and not take you seriously.


Thats what I am hoping for :lol: Thanks mate


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

c15 ttt said:


> pleased for you mate.sounds romantic.i just waited til she asked me  .try interupting the dj when he is doing the new year countdown,take the mic and ask her in front of everyone.im sure she will love it along with all the party goers.


That maybe a goer


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> pleased for you mate.sounds romantic.i just waited til she asked me  .try interupting the dj when he is doing the new year countdown,take the mic and ask her in front of everyone.im sure she will love it along with all the party goers.


The trouble with going public is it may not work out as planned!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> The trouble with going public is it may not work out as planned!


[/quote]

I hadn;t thought of that - now there it is in my head  :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

igotone said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > pleased for you mate.sounds romantic.i just waited til she asked me  .try interupting the dj when he is doing the new year countdown,take the mic and ask her in front of everyone.im sure she will love it along with all the party goers.
> ...


omg.that was AWKWARD.my post was meant in jest for that reason.  .im sure you probably have a good idea of the answer you will get brian but just in case you could say youve won the euromillions and were just waiting til now to let her know.once she says yes and you get back to the room you could plead alien abduction or something.flippin heck,im getting stressed for ya now mate and its nowt to do with me . :lol: might just have to be candle lit dinner with a glass of champagne.safe option.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

BrianR said:


> > The trouble with going public is it may not work out as planned!


I hadn;t thought of that - now there it is in my head  :lol:[/quote]

:lol: You'll be fine. If she wavers just tell her you're getting a TTRS. :wink:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Some more funny ones .... well ....funny if you're not involved..

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/3 ... 40805.html


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you spoken to your TT about this???


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

omg.that was AWKWARD.my post was meant in jest for that reason.  .im sure you probably have a good idea of the answer you will get brian but just in case you could say youve won the euromillions and were just waiting til now to let her know.once she says yes and you get back to the room you could plead alien abduction or something.flippin heck,im getting stressed for ya now mate and its nowt to do with me . :lol: might just have to be candle lit dinner with a glass of champagne.safe option.[/quote][/quote]

:lol: :lol: Its all good mate and if I wasnt sure she would say yes then I wouldn;t be asking - right coward :lol: Think of me as you see the countdown wherever you are :lol:and its more likely to be a quiet word in the corner


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

simno44 said:


> Have you spoken to your TT about this???


 :lol: She is with the relate counsellors now :lol: Part oft he deal is that my new fiancee has to drive a TT, she wont have a problem about that!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

igotone said:


> Some more funny ones .... well ....funny if you're not involved..
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/3 ... 40805.html


I am going off this idea (sits in the corner sucking his thumb making mewing sounds) :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

If you can afford to support a TT AND get married, you must be loaded - I'm sure she'll say yes!!! :lol:

The setting sounds lovely, good luck and don't forget to let us know how you did it and the end result.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd make a damp patch in my trousers if she's been stalking you on here for ages and is now fully aware of your intentions. Tehee.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww this is lovely  defiantly champagne, fingers crossed for a starry sky too!! So romantic 

If your staying the night definitely get those rosé petals on the bed :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Aww this is lovely  defiantly champagne, fingers crossed for a starry sky too!! So romantic
> 
> If your staying the night definitely get those rosé petals on the bed :wink:


Thanks Chantelle


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Aww this is lovely  defiantly champagne, fingers crossed for a starry sky too!! So romantic
> 
> If your staying the night definitely get those rosé petals on the bed :wink:


Rose petals and a night of passion?
Brian, I totally admire what you are planning mate and have done similar in the past.......ok here goes bud

1, ensure that flowers are pre booked for arrival at wherever you are spending the night.
2, in the castle make sure that a piper is booked to play a love tune near you both prior to asking the big Question.
3, mc of events needs to be in on it bud, a £20 in the hand should help out.

Atb and pics pics pics


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

you do sound serious....damn....

fine,...i would do it the classic way.....dinner in a nice expensive restaurant....let the staff know that it's a special night for you...( we never know, you might get a discount! lol....), get the champagne, the ring and on your knees!...lol

if you go public, i.e like those plonkers that go to a stadium etc....i think it's bloody cheesy and very awkward if she says no....

anyways, if you do go public, make sure u get a mate to film it and post it on here!!!...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes defiantly get down on 1 knee, most important thing!!!  well and a nice sparkley ring too :wink:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Yes defiantly get down on 1 knee, most important thing!!!  well and a nice sparkley ring too :wink:


why not just get down on both? lets face it... thats where your going to spend the rest if your life..


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > TTchan said:
> ...


 :lol: Ever the optmist


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

simno44 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes defiantly get down on 1 knee, most important thing!!!  well and a nice sparkley ring too :wink:
> ...


plus one.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The big day has arrived, currently sitting on soft sofas in front of an open fire looking at Loch Lomond through the mist, perfect . Biding my time


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

BrianR said:


> The big day has arrived, currently sitting on soft sofas in front of an open fire looking at Loch Lomond through the mist, perfect . Biding my time


Make sure you don't spend too much time posting on here today (she's going to wonder what you're writing about) and give her plenty of attention. A romantic stroll perhaps, weather permitting.

The very best of luck and I can't wait to hear what happens!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

You better be carefil she don't knock you back mate ,,,,,, why come up to scotland if you want to behave like an englander ,,, man get off the bloody computer and take yer lassie for a nice walk in the mist doon by the bonnie banks and try to impress her !!!! New year resolutions , mate , spend more time wi yer loved one ,,, anyway , good luck


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Haves walked for two days roddy in front of fire today.

As it happens she's said 'yes', and we are currently sipping champaign and smiling broadly  even the ring fitted


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BrianR said:


> Haves walked for two days roddy in front of fire today.
> 
> As it happens she's said 'yes', and we are currently sipping champaign and smiling broadly  even the ring fitted


Well let me offer you my congratations mate , and hope you both have a long and happy life togetheer


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations - well done that man!! [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

congratulations mate.all the best.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

c15 ttt said:


> congratulations mate.all the best.


Thanks guys totally made up


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

A happy picture for the forum??


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

congrats m8 , now the fun begin's planning the day , me and the wife got married this year 28th of july best day ever m8


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations matey. 
Here's wishing you a long and happy marriage


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay congratulations


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Congrats mate  hope you both have fun planning the happy day and in life in general together.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Woo hoo! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

All the best to the both of you


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice work! Congratulations!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, just back from Scotland, couldnt have gone better. I am now being hammered with venue suggestions etc, what have I done :lol: Well she is totally worth it. Somewone asked for a phot and I will try and sort one out from the trip and post later. Thanks again for your good wishes, well appreciated!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Thanks everyone, just back from Scotland, couldnt have gone better. I am now being hammered with venue suggestions etc, what have I done :lol: Well she is totally worth it. Somewone asked for a phot and I will try and sort one out from the trip and post later. Thanks again for your good wishes, well appreciated!


well done mucker, glad it went well and as stated hope you both have a happy life together atb Gazz & Pat


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Congrats Brian! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

